# RSS Feed - Stock Performance Ratios



## The_Investor (3 February 2008)

Hi Everybody,

I've been hunting around quite a bit for an RSS feed that will provide performance ratios used in fundamental analysis. I haven't had much luck to date and was wondering if any of you might have come across something either free or incurring a charge that might do the job.

Many thanks,

The_Investor


----------

